
Pave the cowpaths - fanf2
http://www.designingsocialinterfaces.com/patterns/Pave_the_Cowpaths
======
benj111
This is referring to desire lines / desire paths (I assume they are more
common terms as google and wikipedia knew about them)

The wikipedia article even includes the example of the twitter @.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desire_path](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desire_path)

